# Ys1028 power



## tonysak

Does anyone find the ys1028 under powered? Throwing distance isnt as much of concern for me as much as engine power and clearing speed. Do you find the travel speed adequate?


----------



## leonz

Hello Tony,

We covered the issues with torque as it relates to snow blowers before the season started but a couple of things are always at play.


1. total engine horsepower 
2. available usable torque transferred to the clearing head at the top of the power band at high idle 
3. the resistance to the torque created-AKA the snow pack density
4. the 1028 has an electric clutch for the impeller and cross auger drive 
5. the 1332 and the 624 have a V belt drive system


Clearing speed always relates directly to the forward speed of the snow blower as it enters the snow pack and the density of the snowpack and it always has and always will. 

The forward advance speed into the snow pack and snow pack density is what will always require adequate torque for any snow thrower or snow blower. 

You can have all the torque you want with high idle but the snow pack density is going to rule how your snow blower or snow thrower is going to operate.

deep dense snows are cut with the first pass and then half cuts are taken in many cases as the snow blower can work a bit faster as only half the cross auger width is used and only 14 inches of the entire 28 inch width of the snow blowers cut is used. 

The amount of available net foot pounds of torque at the top of the power band is what is going to chew and throw the snow and if you advance too fast it will not work well or it may stall on you and this is the same for any consumer snow blower. 

The 624, 1028 and 1332 were brought back into the Canadian snow blower market(only) after they were redesigned and tested in the northern area of Japan and the northern island of Hokkaido. 

They get plenty of heavy wet snow in Newfoundland and Labrador where they sell a lot of Yamahas.


----------



## YSHSfan

I own a Yamaha YS1028J, but I have not used it yet in snow, so I cant speak from experience.
Forward and reverse speeds seem fine to me (just transporting it).
Judging by how powerful the older smaller Yamaha 8hp engines are on the YS828, watching videos of the YS1028J in action and the fact that it has teflon liners on the impeller housing, impeller housing exit and chute to reduce friction, I'd say it is NOT under powered at all.


----------



## tonysak

Thanks. I understand all that, I was just curious on real world experience. If you drive the thing into the EOD stuff, does it get bogged down. Canada doesn't have the 

Is there an advantage to a electric clutch? 

I might look for one on sale this spring and have it shipped down. If I need warranty work, can any honda dealer in the states do that? I understand it would take time for parts to arrive.


----------



## drmerdp

tonysak said:


> Thanks. I understand all that, I was just curious on real world experience. If you drive the thing into the EOD stuff, does it get bogged down. Canada doesn't have the
> 
> Is there an advantage to a electric clutch.


Sort of a vague question, but of course it will bog down. No blower can carry the same speed through untouched snow and compacted wet snow.

Simply reduce speed, the Yamaha’s advantage is the hydro transmission. No need to stop or release levers. Just pull back on the drive lever and listen to the engine. 

Same thing goes for Honda, ariens, and husqvarna machines with hydro transmissions. They have the ability to match any snow conditions down to an absolute crawl. 

The electric clutch when switched to the on position triggers when the drive lever is engaged. It’s neat but, feels very unnecessary. I’m sure Yamaha guys that are used to it, like it.


----------



## leonz

There is no warranty coverage in the United States for those beautiful snow blowers. Honda dealers will not work on them for warranty work.

The Yamaha dealers down here will not touch them-been there done that when I asked Lanes Yamaha in Reading Center, NY outside of Watkins Glen, NY if they would do warranty work and they said if it was only the engine on their bench yes, if I remember correctly. 

The electro magnetic clutch simplifies power transmission to the cross auger and impeller eliminating the belt drive and that set of pulleys for the auger and impeller drive. 

There is a video on youtube with a fellow playing with his new Yamaha 824 2017 Christmas present in the Newfoundland
(I think) province and he is clearing the end of his driveway with it after the plow deposited the End of Driveway Monster.

He is not zooming through the End Of Driveway Monster pile left by the town plow but he is clearing it very well. his wife got very cold and went back inside and did not film anymore of what he was doing. 


There are a handful of 1028 videos from the Canadian Maritime provinces that show the owners moving lots of hip deep snows, it just takes time. 

With any walk behind snow thrower or snow blower it is always better to open one end and then work your way to one side or the other taking off slices of the snow pack as it will work better.

The adjustable height of the cross auger housing lets you cut higher and then advance or simply back up and clear what you climbed over with the tracks but you will sink just like you would with any other track drive snow blower if its deep enough.

The tracks are there for traction as a drive system not floatation on snow pack like a snow cat.


With the 1028 and 1332 you have plenty of weight and traction from the track drive to clear the End Of Driveway Monster

You need good traction and weight on the drive system to clear EOD monster and time that's all. 


The fellow in Newfoundland using his 828 was working very well clearing what he had to deal with and if you look beyond him you will see a much higher pile of snow that he still has to clear.

Time, labor, traction/adhesion, a well maintained snow blower, good fuel and patience are the keys. 


You could put a bigger power plant on your current one and gain high end torque and horsepower if desired.


----------



## YamaNewf

The YS 1028 is not at all underpowered. It'll eat through any type of snow conditions. Some of the real wet heavy cement stuff will slow you down a little as it will any machine. Even the huge loader's that the city uses with double stacked snowblower augers will slow down and not throw as far in some conditions. I've seen one barely throwing past the chute once...but that was a mountain of cement like snow piled up at the end of a big Walmart parking lot. By the way the YS1028 will go throw the same stuff, just a bit slower. We recently had a snow fall that was mostly ice pellets. It was the consistency of sugar ( bigger grains though ). I had to wait all day till I got off work and went at it later that evening after it had settled. My 1028 went through the snow/ ice pellet mix like a hot knife through butter. All the blowers on my street ate this with ease. The thing about this snow/ice pellet mix is that it shot out of the blower like a cannon.. I measured the landing spot from the blower and it was hitting my neighbors lot at 78 feet away...yes you read that right ( and that was not wind aided ). I know that is far beyond the rated throwing distance, but this ice pellet mix was ripping out of the machine and had no friction to slow it down, I guess the weight of the ice pellets helped with the distance. Even some of the old MTD's on the street were firing it 50 feet. I don't know exactly the height of the power lines , but it was clearing the highest wire by 5 to 10 feet...with normal snow, she will not approach that high wire. On the other hand , I've thrown wet snow that will only go 15 to 20 feet depending on consistency. I do not know how the manufacturer settle on the 56ft throw distance, as snow conditions vary greatly. I've thrown much further as I stated above, and much shorter. I wonder what the consistency of snow is when they test for distance?
One thing about the speed of the YS 1028 is that it's slower than my old 624. I believe the 1028 does 2.8kph whereas the 624 will move at a much faster 3.2kph...might not seem like much, but it is on a snowblower. I've noticed that there are welded stops that the forward/reverse lever stops at, and do believe that it's a safety to keep speeds down. There is room for maybe an inch of travel in each direction if those stops were removed...I wonder if that would speed the machine up? I sort of miss the very fast ground speed of the 624, but at approx. 400lbs wet weight the 1028 would be a handful at speed and would definitely cause serious damage if you bang into something. I'm not saying the 1028 is too slow, simply that the 624 is Very fast.


----------



## help

yamaha ys1028T max forward speed is 0 - 2.8 Kph and reverse is 0 - 1.8Kph so it is a a bit slower than a honda hybrid snowblower forward 0-3Kph and reverse is 0-1.8

Yamaha ys1028J is for the lack of better terms (monkey modell) MZ300 6.9kw 296cc 9.4hp total weight is 169kg
Yamaha ys1028T this versjon has electro mechanical turning MZ300 6.9kw 296cc 9.4hp total weight is 183kg
Yamaha ys1028T-B this versjon has electro mechanical turning and a snowplow MZ300 6.9kw 296cc 9.4hp total weight is 196kg

the electro magnetic clutch in yamaha1028 uses one auger belt and Honda hybrid electro magnetic clutch uses two auger belts


----------



## help

Yamaha 1028 all versjon impeller House lienar install


----------



## TJJ

YamaNewf said:


> I'm not saying the 1028 is too slow, simply that the 624 is Very fast.


624 (660 in my case) is not very fast, I think you need 3.8km/h for that... Then again, it's plenty fast for my usage on gravel surfaces.


----------



## YSHSfan

I think YamaNewf is referring to his old 80’s-90’s YS624 with friction disc transmission, they are ‘fast’ in 4th forward gear.


----------



## TJJ

YSHSfan said:


> I think YamaNewf is referring to his old 80’s-90’s YS624 with friction disc transmission, they are ‘fast’ in 4th forward gear.


He mentioned 3.2km/h and that is the speed of "new" YT624 models with hydrostatic transmission. YS624 goes 3.6km/h.


----------



## YSHSfan

TJJ said:


> He mentioned 3.2km/h and that is the speed of "new" YT624 models with hydrostatic transmission. YS624 goes 3.6km/h.


Yes, he did indeed, but this is extracted from one of his threads:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/111098-ys1028j-blown-away.html

_Just picked up the new Yamaha YS1028J and I am blown away with this machine! Former Machines I've owned are a hand me down Mastercraft ( MTD ) 10hp33" ( Gave it away ). Ariens 8hp24" ( sold ), Simplicity 1428 ( Gave it to brother ). Currently have a 9 yr old Ariens 926 wheel, as well a *30 yr old Yamaha YS624T*!!!( works like a dream still ) _

I think this is the one that he was referring to.......


----------



## help

yamaha ys YS928 Eod link


----------



## YamaNewf

Yes mine was the old one...I don't know the speed of the 4 speed. I quoted the speed of the new one assuming it was the same. Either way, the 624 or 660 is faster than the 1028...however the 1028 is definitely more awesome. 
Anyone else notice the stops that prevents the forward/reverse lever from full articulation/ range of motion? I think there is more speed to be had. It's not really necessary... but I like doing wheelies. ?


----------

